# Mod Of Sorts



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I recently got my hands on a new Dell Mini which is a small underpowered computer that is perfect to use on your lap or even your belly as I am doing now. The screen is only 9" across and the keyboard is some what smaller than normal but I can still touch type at work when I need to write my sermons. My wife can't see the screen very well so she had the "medium sized" computer and I have the mini. I bought a case that is made for a portable DVD player and it fits perfectly. This will go with me while camping and is easily carried when we go places in case we run across some place to do our genealogy. The one I got has Linux on it instead of Windows and a 4G solid state disk drive. As it is, I'm only using 80% of the disk and have a bunch of games, Foxfire broweser, mail program as well as Open Office and a Bible program on it, everything I need out of a small computer. It has wifi and can be bought with a mobile air card already installed, in fact a couple of mobile operators offer these computer for $99 with the air card so you can get on the internet almost any where you can get a signal. If your needing some thing new to get on the internet with, one these might be the ticket. Highly recommended for what it's for.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

What's the model number on this as I've been looking at the Asus EeePC which is pretty much the same thing. Does that run XP or a Linux based OS on it?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I just picked up the Acer Aspire One which still has the 9 inch screen, but has a 120gig hard drive and XP home.
It does everything it's supposed to and I satasfied with it so far.
Wally World had it for $298.

Edit: I'm home in bed recovering from a heart attack and this machine has been fine for surfing the web a little bit while laying around, but I sure wouldn't want to work in front of it for 8 hours a day.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> What's the model number on this as I've been looking at the Asus EeePC which is pretty much the same thing. Does that run XP or a Linux based OS on it?


I think it's 910. It runs Linux, has a 4G drive and 512M of memory. Fine for what I want it for. But, the Acer that Katrina talked about is really the better deal for most people. I got mine the way it is mostly because one of my friends bought a new Dell and they offer this little netbook for $99 extra. Well worth the $120 I gave her for it.

BTW-After the shock of no Windows splash screen, Linux isn't bad, just different. I am having problem with connecting to my network, I can get the internet but can't see the other computers, something that I know how to do in Windows but not in Linux. I'll get it though. I most other things thou, Linux sets itself up and runs out of the box for the most part.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a new Toshiba laptop (6 months old) , but I got an Ipod Touch for Xmas and hardly ever use the laptop anymore. Has built-in WIFi and does about everything the laptop does, albeit on a smaller screen.

I got it for my wife to use as a radio when in Chemotherapy, but she reads, so she gave it to me. I never knew these things could do so much. And so far, every app I use on it has been free.

Stores ALL my music and photos, keeps my Google calendar in synch with my home PC. Has a web browser, does e-mail. Amazing little device.

C


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> BTW-After the shock of no Windows splash screen, Linux isn't bad, just different. I am having problem with connecting to my network, I can get the internet but can't see the other computers, something that I know how to do in Windows but not in Linux. I'll get it though. I most other things thou, Linux sets itself up and runs out of the box for the most part.


I use linux exclusively at work an on most of my PC's/Laptops @ home. What distro of Linux is it? If it's Ubuntu, from the taskbar, goto Places -> Network. From there open Windows Network and you should be able to browse within your Windows workgroup or Domain.

If you want to permanently map a drive from Ubuntu to a shared drive/folder on your Windows box goto Places -> Connect to server. In the Service type drop down, select Windows Share. Fill in the IP address of the computer with the shared folder, the share name, and a username that's used to connect to the shared folder. Once created click OK and it will prompt you for a password. After authenticated, it will be a permanently mapped drive to that device.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> BTW-After the shock of no Windows splash screen, Linux isn't bad, just different. I am having problem with connecting to my network, I can get the internet but can't see the other computers, something that I know how to do in Windows but not in Linux. I'll get it though. I most other things thou, Linux sets itself up and runs out of the box for the most part.


I use linux exclusively at work an on most of my PC's/Laptops @ home. What distro of Linux is it? If it's Ubuntu, from the taskbar, goto Places -> Network. From there open Windows Network and you should be able to browse within your Windows workgroup or Domain.

If you want to permanently map a drive from Ubuntu to a shared drive/folder on your Windows box goto Places -> Connect to server. In the Service type drop down, select Windows Share. Fill in the IP address of the computer with the shared folder, the share name, and a username that's used to connect to the shared folder. Once created click OK and it will prompt you for a password. After authenticated, it will be a permanently mapped drive to that device.

Hope this helps.








[/quote]
Thanks for the help. I'll try it. It is Ubuntu. It came with 8,04 and does not allow you to upgrade to 8.10 so I wiped the drive and installed the full version of 8.10. EDIT: got it to work!!!

BTW at was at Staples tonight and saw a Acer Netbook for $298 on sale with Win XP. Here's the link http://www.staples.com/office/supplies/p4_...ATURED:SC3:CG71 . I really like it better than the Dell I got, the keyboard is much more comfortable and the "/' key is in the right place. It also has the 160g harddrive so it could be more useful that this little Dell. The only thing I do like better on mine is because it is under powered I do get >3 1/2 hours out of the battery.


----------

